# Looking for opinions on JB roms ..... stability



## ricon0820 (Mar 15, 2012)

Looking forward to go to jelly bean on the fascinate.

I would like to know everyone's opinion on the roms that are out.

Cm10 jts build
Aosp sbrissen build
Aokp build

If there is anymore out the let me know, please.


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Cyanogenmod 10 is probably the best, fastest, most stable ROM I've used its my daily driver and working like brand new that's my opinion 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ricon0820 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks man.


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

NP and when you flash it flash over itself twice before booting if not some errors may occur but that all 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ricon0820 (Mar 15, 2012)

Doing it right now. Thanks again


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

NP hope you like it post back if it you liked it
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ricon0820 (Mar 15, 2012)

i like but i have noticed that the option to change the battery to a percentage is gone?


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Its still there I have the percentage on mine its in display I believe just look for it

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Settings-system-status bar-battery percentage style in that order post back if you find it 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ricon0820 (Mar 15, 2012)

Dang Man Had A Noob Moment


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Lol happens too everyone

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo (Dec 27, 2011)

ricon0820 said:


> Looking forward to go to jelly bean on the fascinate.
> 
> I would like to know everyone's opinion on the roms that are out.
> 
> ...


Paranoid Android is hella dope. I have the links on the Paranoid Android discussion/support thread i posted if u wanna check it out. 
CM10 with a few extra features, able to modify every apk and system (dpi, layout, etc) and tablet mode. CM10 Merges are included in the builds 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ricon0820 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks Man I'll Have To Check It Out


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Oh and if you like blacked out stuff black bean is amazing its has tons of customization features its stable cm 10 may be a little stabler

Sent from my BLACKED OUT BLACK BEAN


----------



## VegasRomeo (Dec 27, 2011)

BBrad said:


> Oh and if you like blacked out stuff black bean is amazing its has tons of customization features its stable cm 10 may be a little stabler
> 
> Sent from my BLACKED OUT BLACK BEAN


I use the blacked out apk's, have it no other way lol I just finally found a inverted dropbox !

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo (Dec 27, 2011)

Jellybro, Paranoid Android, Codename (cna) , Blackbean.

Are all good Roms, haven't followed up on BB lately so don't know if there's still issues or not









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ricon0820 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks For The Info. IM Going To Probably Check Out The Bb.


----------



## LakerFam0824 (Jun 8, 2011)

BBrad said:


> Oh and if you like blacked out stuff black bean is amazing its has tons of customization features its stable cm 10 may be a little stabler
> 
> Sent from my BLACKED OUT BLACK BEAN


Love that ROM been following Bboy for a while... but i have to have mms working so i am having a skankich with jellybro!


----------



## herbzilla (Feb 20, 2012)

What are you on. Are you with uscc.

Sent from my BAKED MEZ FONE.


----------



## LakerFam0824 (Jun 8, 2011)

herbzilla said:


> What are you on. Are you with uscc.
> 
> Sent from my BAKED MEZ FONE.


Verizon


----------



## 4Muskrat (Oct 14, 2011)

VegasRomeo said:


> I use the blacked out apk's, have it no other way lol I just finally found a inverted dropbox !
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


You have a Link for that Drop Box Inverted by chance?


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

4Muskrat said:


> You have a Link for that Drop Box Inverted by chance?


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1645437

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## 4Muskrat (Oct 14, 2011)

mezster said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1645437
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Thanks alot


----------



## SupraLance (Oct 18, 2011)

FYI, there is an inverted dropbox in JustinBean Aroma as well. I haven't used it, but I saw the option as I chose which inverts to install


----------

